# '67 GTO - new suspension and wheels



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

Step 2 of the Pro-Touring setup.

Just installed a Stage 1 plus from SC&C, new lower front controls arms (to move the wheels forward a bit so the tires wouldn't rub), SPC springs and Bilstein shocks all around, Hellwig 1" rear sway bar, and Vintage wheel works V40s, 17x9.5 rear with 285/40s and 17x8 fronts with 245/45 NItto 555r's. I must admit, after 3 solid hours of measuring and re-measuring, I nailed the backspacing, both front and rear. The rears fit perfect and have about 3/8-1/2" clearance inside and out. Vintage wheel works is one of the best deals going for custom backspacing.

I knew it would handle great, but wow.....it's unbelievable! It easily out handles my '94 mustang GT (bone stock except for 17x9 Cobra R's with crappy 245/45 Sumitomos). Granted, I don't have any data to back that up, but it shouldn't be too surprising I guess, since they weigh about the same, the GTO sits lower (not sure about roll center or CG though), and the tires are WAY better. Plus my mustang has 263k miles on it, so the suspension bushings, springs and shocks might not be as good as they could be!

I'm installing a hyrdoboost system from Hydratech right now for the brakessince my 236/242 duration cam doesn't make much vacuum for the vacuum booster. Next winter I'll upgrade the discs and calipers, front and rear, but I'm still deciding what system(s) to run.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

more pics.

The last 2 pictures are before and after, in the garage.


----------

